# American Heart Association Says E-cigarettes Could Help People Quit



## Alex (26/8/14)

http://www.theverge.com/2014/8/25/6066773/aha-says-e-cigarettes-may-help-some-people-quit

Public health officials disagree about the relative safety of e-cigarettes and nicotine vaporizers, noting that there's a dearth of research on the longterm effects of the products. But e-cigarettes just got a significant endorsement as a quitting tool from an unlikely source: The American Heart Association, a nonprofit health advocacy organization that has taken a strong stance against the tobacco industry for nearly a century. The group released a lengthy statement on Sunday that mostly calls for stricter regulations on e-cigarettes, especially when it comes to marketing aimed at children. In a surprise, though, AHA also acknowledges that there's research indicating that e-cigarettes may help smokers quit entirely.

Read the full story here

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh (26/8/14)

Some good news


----------



## hands (26/8/14)

baby steps but going in the right direction


----------

